# Expired Protein bars anyone?



## Overdrive (Oct 1, 2002)

hi guys,

my local GNC is selling expired (Sep 2002) methoxy pro bars for US$0.50 a pop......i bought a dozen...

Does anyone know if its still safe and effective past the expiry date?....if so i'm gonna buy more...its so damn cheap


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

Expired sugar bars, they are probably still ok, just not as great a taste as normally.


----------



## Overdrive (Oct 2, 2002)

sugar bars? wat about protein bars?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't endorse or recommend those, but those are "Best Before" dates.  Anything that is good for 9-12 months (because of all the glycerin and crap) is good for 2-3 more! 


DP


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 2, 2002)

> crap


 aint that the truth


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

I have had "expired" protein bars in the past, and found they were just a lil harder....I know my BF loves those bars~ so he would have stocked up too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 2, 2002)

Crap Leslie, CRAP! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Crap Leslie, CRAP!
> 
> 
> DP


 
I said "IN THE PAST" Before you guys opened my eyes


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Overdrive *_
> sugar bars? wat about protein bars?



Its a joke, they are full of sugar to taste good and can even lie about their USEABLE protein content.


----------



## kanun (Oct 2, 2002)

> I know my BF loves those bars


I take it you mean "bodyfat" as opposed to "boyfriend".
LOL


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kanun *_
> 
> I take it you mean "bodyfat" as opposed to "boyfriend".
> LOL


Actually I meant Boyfriend LOL


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

I've had some of the MetRX bars, cookie dough and chocolate fudge, damn good treats, full of garbage I'm sure


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 2, 2002)

i dont like candy bars, snickers and butterfingers etc, but if i do feel the need, which is rare i'll go the Wal-Mart and get a zone bar or something like that,but i learned long ago that Sport bars are just not the way to go, for me that is.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

I've had them past the best before dates...no real difference, but as everyone around here says...they're no much of a BB food...mostly sugar and other added chemicals with some very low quality protein.

If you can't avoid them, at least you're getting them cheap!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

Yep, its more a candy bar than anything else.


----------



## Overdrive (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks for all the replies guys...

seriously are they really that bad?..i just find it a convenient way to get protein instead of having to cook all the time...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

BUT, again can contain USELESS Proteins, they list gelatin binders as protein often but that is a worthless protein for us, they are also full of sugars which used to not be listed, if honey was used as a flavoring then it wasn't required to be listed as a carb, so loopholes were abused and you end up buying tasty garbage.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

Overdrive...they may list protein content as anywhere from 25-50 grams but the quality is extremely poor and additionally, you never really know if they're meeting label claims too.

Whole foods or shakes are always a better choice...best choice for a quick punch of protein...canned tuna or canned white chicken...I find these quick and easy on the go.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

Not to mention that ordinarily protein bars are way overpriced.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

I bring 1 shake to work with flax (down it quickly and then drink water since it tastes "wonderfull"), and also 3 chicken breasts with garlic.


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

I bought 24 boxes and split them with a few people.  I still have 4 boxes and they were spewing!!!! But they still tasted decent!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

I tried MetRX cookie dough and chocolate fudge before I knew about the scandal behind the bars, damn I loved those things, freaking candy indeed, went great with coffee. I do admit to wondering what companies are least evil, hmm.

Proteinfactory has bars as well, have never heard feedback on em though.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 2, 2002)

worms are another excellent source of protien, pretty much any bug for that matter, a quick snack that ya can find right outside of work, the price is right too!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

Yep, thats one I could never get into though. There are a small amount of restraunts that will serve up scorpions, bugs, etc

The average American eats 2 pounds of 'bugs' in processed veggies etc per year, there is also an acceptable amount of mouse/rat turds in your peanut butter


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yep, thats one I could never get into though. There are a small amount of restraunts that will serve up scorpions, bugs, etc
> 
> The average American eats 2 pounds of 'bugs' in processed veggies etc per year, there is also an acceptable amount of mouse/rat turds in your peanut butter



I wonder  what the difference in whats acceptable to the manufacturer and whats acceptable to me with the mouse/rat turds!!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> worms are another excellent source of protien, pretty much any bug for that matter, a quick snack that ya can find right outside of work, the price is right too!!!!!




and ants and mice too!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2002)

Ants and mice are candidates for poisin though, same with snails etc


----------

